# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Creating a realistic digital human in the short film "The Heretic", Unity Technologies, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Unity Technologies

unity.com/the-heretic

----------


## Airicist

The Heretic - Unity short film

Jan 22, 2020




> The Heretic is a short film created by Unity’s Demo Team.
> 
> The film uses every aspect of Unity’s High Definition Rendering Pipeline, features advanced effects created with the VFX Graph, and showcases Demo Team's first realistic digital human.
> 
> Written and directed by Veselin Efremov

----------


## Airicist

The Heretic: digital human package out now

May 13, 2020




> We’re excited to announce that the Digital Human Character model and sample scene, as well as the relevant technology stack from The Heretic is now available for you to download.

----------

